# It's unusually warm here these days!



## yuechu

大家好！

I was thinking of saying the following in Chinese today: "It's unusually warm here these days! I think it's at a record high for November."
这里最近异常的暖和（热？）呀。好象是11月份的最高温度i历史上。
(I think most of it might be incorrect or 别扭. Feel free to change it completely or propose something different.  )

Thanks!


----------



## SuperXW

这段日子，我们这里热得厉害！我估计气温创出11月份的历史新高了！
Of course, there are still many other ways to express it. But the following phrases may be quite useful for you:
...得厉害: ... severely
创历史新高: reach a new record high
高得不正常/异常地高/高得反常: unnaturally high



yuechu said:


> I was thinking of saying the following in Chinese today: "It's unusually warm here these days! I think it's at a record high for November."
> 这里最近异常的暖和（热？）呀。好象是11月份的最高温度i历史上。
> (I think most of it might be incorrect or 别扭. Feel free to change it completely or propose something different.  )


By the way, this is not a very bad sentence. It is mostly understandable and acceptable, except for "i历史上". Good work!


----------



## yuechu

SuperXW said:


> By the way, this is not a very bad sentence. It is mostly understandable and acceptable, except for "i历史上". Good work!


Oh, good! Thanks!

Thanks so much for your help, SuperXW! I am learning a lot.


----------



## albert_laosong

I would say: 这些天这里特别热，我觉得可能是11月份的历史最高温度或者11月份有史以来的最高温度了。
特别热 is a very common expression，so it doesn't give people a VERY special feeling，it's just like saying very hot，unless the speaker purposedly stress it in pronunciation.  but if you say “异常的热” which is not so common as 特别热，then other people will have the feeling that it's really unusually hot.


----------



## Vincent Tam

近来天气异常暖和，估计创下了11月份的最高记录。（希望能帮到你）


----------



## nosaijin

What tone would you like to sound like, yuechu?
 "異常的熱" is fine but  rather formal  to me;  I'd  expect to hear it  only in a weather report.


----------



## yuechu

There are lots of choices! Thank you all for your help! 



nosaijin said:


> What tone would you like to sound like, yuechu?


Oh, not a very formal tone. Just a sentence within an informal conversation.


----------



## nosaijin

yuechu said:


> Oh, not a very formal tone. Just a sentence within an informal conversation.


You don't really have to translate one English sentence into "one" Chinese sentence, then.
For example, I might start with "奇怪，這幾天真是有夠熱的！".  The listener will know it has been hot these days, and this is somewhat unusual.


----------



## ovaltine888

nosaijin said:


> For example, I might start with "奇怪，這幾天真是有夠熱的！".


This one is with strong Taiwanese feature. It sounds really cute. (remind me of 蜡笔小新, ahahaha)

Voici une autre option:
这几天真是热得出奇


----------



## SimonTsai

@nosaijin's sentence is natural but probably not what I would say. I would say something like,

這幾天好像比以前都來得溫暖，十一月沒這樣過。


----------



## SuperXW

ovaltine888 said:


> This one is with strong Taiwanese feature. It sounds really cute. (remind me of 蜡笔小新, ahahaha)


_奇怪，這幾天真是有夠熱的！ _
只要去掉"有"字就不台湾了。


----------



## SimonTsai

yuechu said:


> 异常的暖和（热？）


There is a distinction between '暖和' and '熱'. They are not perfectly interchangeable in your case.


----------

